# A sad, but TRUE Story....



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Can you Fix it ?......ahhhh- NO !



















Now (as Paul Harvey used to say)- The Rest of the Story.....

- do you want to hear the Sad- But True story behind the Indy Car body seen above !? Ok, ya see we live in Amish Country in Central PA, and there is this nice Amish Guy who runs a second hand store selling a little bit of Everything ! Well, this guy(named Adam) goes to Auctions every weekend and gets alot of stuff- for re-sale in his little store. Well suffice to say he got a battered and Very old, but semi intact, HO Slot car set. The box was falling apart and the contents were scattered and the cars were apart and missing wheels etc. Some guy(not me), comes into his store, see's the box top and offers him $3 for just the box lid, but he passes on all the contents, and just buys the lid for the cover art, and both men are happy. Anyway, Adam now thinks, that the remainder of the contents is Junk, so he has his young son toss it onto the Burn Pile behind his Shop ! (a few days pass) Well..... I end up seeing the Box lid at an Antique shop near me and Buy it, and inquire where it came from, the man who bought it tells me, and I try and make it down the very next day to the Amish Man's store, and ask him about it. He leads me out to the burn pile, and at the very edge of the pile, that is where I recover this semi Melted and deformed, T-Jet Indy Car body  ...and I cried  

PS- there is even MORE to this story, as I said before, I now own the Box lid....and here is a photo of the lid I pulled off the internet before I purchased my LID.... you may recognize this from an earlier thread I started a few days ago


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

.........


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

just think if it has been the 32 ford pickup or a tjet galaxie ouch.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Will be leaving As-IS....*

Dan, I know how to semi restore it as you mention, BUT, it will be left As-IS....as a reminder.


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

3rd
That is one tall blonde standing by the Impala in the first pic
Hope you can fix the cool Indy Car.

gt40


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

.....you can always make goop out of it.......


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The real question is did the driver survive the fiery crash?


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

slotcarman12078 said:


> The real question is did the driver survive the fiery crash?


 I'll bet many pit boxes hold tales of fiery encounters...


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Ouch!!!


----------



## Tuxedo (Dec 14, 2011)

TUFFONE said:


> I'll bet many pit boxes hold tales of fiery encounters...


Bill Hall could fix that one :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I wish there was a Magic Wand for that!

That looks like the tasty part of a 'Smore.


----------



## TUFFONE (Dec 21, 2004)

TUFFONE said:


> I'll bet many pit boxes hold tales of fiery encounters...


This fiery encounter took place in 1970 if I remember correctly. I used to race on a Wide Track set at my best friend's house. We added some "extra" racing fuel and some open flame to the situation. We lit it up and hit the gas. I don't remember how many laps were achieved before engine failure, but it sure was fun to watch!


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*I got another piece of the set.....*

Something ELSE Escaped the Burn Pile ! I got an email from the guy that I got the Penn Line Indy 500 Box lid from(which is framed and on the wall now). And he told me the amish guy discovered something from the set that he didn't burn , but set aside and forgot about.... he said it was this Red Box thing. LOL- so I went to the amish guy's shop and he had been expecting me. And what he had saved, and spared from the burn pile, was the Set Transformer !  
So now I have the box lid and the Transformer from the Penn Line set. Oh, and btw, the 12v transformer Works GREAT ! :woohoo:


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Very groovy!

Tom


----------

